# My current tank



## Bchabot (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi there!

This is my current tank taken roughly 2 months ago. I currently have a fluval 206, DIY Co2, AHS 55 watt CF, and flourite substrate. Plants include: HC, dwarf hairgrass, giant hairgrass, an unidentified swordplant, riccia, glostigma, and some java moss in the dark corners.

Livestock: 25 +/- RCS, 3 ottos, 2 nerite snails.

Hope you guys like. I will post the current tank in a couple days so you can see the difference in growth.


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice set up you got love the lay out of the tank. looking good.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

